# New third party EF-M primes from Mieke



## Haydn1971 (May 27, 2016)

Four lens announced today on Photorumors for EF-M mount

25mm f0.95
28mm f2.8
35mm f1.7 &
50mm f2.0

The "slow" lenses are showing up as being very cheap on Amazon, less than the cost of a Canon 50mm f1.8 STM, the 25mm is rather more. I suspect average quality build and image quality, but they seem to fill a nice nique for EOS-M users - all manual focus.

Link - http://photorumors.com/2016/05/26/meike-announced-four-new-mirrorless-lenses/#more-81619


----------



## AvTvM (May 29, 2016)

Thanks, but no thanks! 
I want AF-only lenses, not MF-only. 

And always more WA-lenses! I need a decent ultra-compact tele prime for my M. 
Give me a compact, good and cheap EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM or a EF-M 100/2.8 STM IS ... and I will pre-order!


----------

